# Making money with our cameras.  Here's what I have found.



## Conner41 (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of research about finally taking my hobby of photography and making some money with my camera.  I have found a number of articles that have been pretty helpful to me.  If you have others feel free to share them.  I would be curious to get some actual feedback from photographers who made the transition from hobby photographer to full time?  The first article talks about getting your business going while still having a day job.  I would be curious how many of you have set up studio in house vs those that went out and leased space?  

Photography Tip: Start a Photography Business While You Still have a day job.

10 Ways to Make Money with your Digital Camera
How to Sell Photos- Make Money from Your Digital Camera


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 11, 2011)

OMG

These articles were written prior to the huge, and I mean huge, increase in people using dSLRs.


----------



## Conner41 (Sep 11, 2011)

Found another article this one deals with stock photography   [h=3]How To Make Money From Micro Stock Photography | DIYPhotography.net[/h]


----------



## Conner41 (Sep 11, 2011)

The_Traveler said:


> OMG
> 
> These articles were written prior to the huge, and I mean huge, increase in people using dSLRs.



The second 2 are, but they still have some useful principles in them.


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2011)

Let us know how you make out.

The key points:
Learn about business, marketing, and sales.
Learn how to develop a business plan and write one for your business.


----------



## photocoach (Sep 25, 2011)

Start Your Photography Business from your Cars Trunk if you must: Quality Advice for Photographershttp://photographiccoach.com/323/st...if-you-must-quality-advice-for-photographers/

I wrote this one, happy to discuss further if you like.  The Traveler is right, I did all this before all the high powered cell phone cameras and DSLR's.  Back then, We were up against the little 110 film cameras.

Today, it tough.

Still, can be done!  No doubt about it.


----------



## orljustin (Sep 25, 2011)

Conner41 said:


> I've been doing a lot of research about finally taking my hobby of photography and making some money with my camera.



Why?  Why not just enjoy your hobby?  I like baking bread, but I'm not going to open a bakery.


----------



## Arob (Oct 10, 2011)

nothing wrong with selling a few loaves. The only pictures i've ever sold were because i was in the right place at the right time. I sold a nice image of my pal wake boarding (wiping out actually) in Muskoka Lakes and a local newspaper / website Muskoka cottage real estate magazine bought it. And another time I was working on a period piece movie and I took a picture of 'the army' (long story) and the star of the movie bought it for $500. Jeff daniels
Hardly a business though


----------



## LeftCoast (Oct 10, 2011)

Conner41 said:


> I would be curious how many of you have set up studio in house vs those that went out and leased space?



There is more to professional photography than taking photos of kids, dogs and weddings.  Look into the Real Estate industry as the top agents have a huge inventory turnaround, and the local Real estate Board needs stock exterior shots all the time.  
Also, if your really lucky you can score a position with a local or national media group that will probably put you on salary and you will be running around the whole city shooting different subjects like I do.


----------



## photocoach (Nov 4, 2012)

"local or national media groups" 

Hey LEFTCOAST, care to share more about this sort of work?   List of groups, pay talent could expect?  Tips?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

photocoach said:


> "local or national media groups"
> 
> Hey LEFTCOAST, care to share more about this sort of work?   List of groups, pay talent could expect?  Tips?


Um, considering this post is over a year old, I don't' think you are going to get much. THe guy is LONG gone.


----------



## photocoach (Nov 4, 2012)

Huh, well.. I was ill for quite some time.. (I came back) - lol , I'll need a little patience...   lol


----------



## janineh (Nov 5, 2012)

I started working for a photographer as first a helper and then later on as a second shooter for weddings while I was still working full time in my job. I had a baby earlier this year and started my own business prior to that last year while still working for the wedding photographer. My business is now all set up and running and there is no time working for other photographers anymore. I only do newborns, children and family portraits. I have a portable studio I take to my clients for babies and like to meet at locations as a park or beach for family photos are older children. I never hired a studio as I only work with natural light. A studio would also increase my costs by a lot and would obviously change my pricing dramatically. I would not have my own studio unless I can guarentee a few bookings a day. You want to start little and work your way up and not sink the boat before it had the change to take off.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Nov 5, 2012)

And the name of the page where this info came from "Photography Talk"  Community, Passion, Art.   Says it all for me. I read the first article, it's easy to put words on a page and have people believe what is written, it is quite a different translating those words into a job. 

My tip on how to try and  make money with a camera:

Buy a camera
Try and start a business
Try and take a picture
Try and sell it
Sell the camera


----------



## LeftCoast (May 9, 2013)

photocoach said:


> "local or national media groups"
> 
> Hey LEFTCOAST, care to share more about this sort of work? List of groups, pay talent could expect? Tips?



I'm back 

Assuming your talking about Real Estate photo work.  You need to do old fashioned searches, identify the busy agents in your town that have lots of inventory and a good website, then put together a portfolio of architectural photography that would be similar to what they do, but "superior".  
First, email contact with a link to your website, then follow up with a phone call telling them how you can make "them" more money, and keep their clients happy.  
* don't price yourself out of a job.

As far as media work is concerned, that is a very hard nut to crack.  You will need current academic credentials and a lot of luck.  In some cases it's who you know not what you know.

Good luck


----------



## skieur (May 12, 2013)

Conner41 said:


> Found another article this one deals with stock photography *How To Make Money From Micro Stock Photography | DIYPhotography.net*



Avoid stock photography. I found it useful for specialized graphics and printing work to buy half a million photos. None of the on-line stuff met my needs. I bought all my photos for this use, directly from a company in Quebec. It was the type of photos that the average photographer does not take, like for example specific shots of people showing particular emotions, ethnic groups and celebrations, or objects with no background or with a particular background or spaces in the photo for overlapping text etc.


----------

